# Nice to meet ya'll



## Techiegirly (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello my name is Erin. I am a freelance tech from Los Angeles. I'm glad I found this website. I'm book marking it for sure  Nice to meet ya'll! Isn't it funny...how many professions do people actually make websites to talk about their jobs?


----------



## soundlight (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! As is my duty, I will warn you to avoid The Inquisition that will be arriving shortly to ask you about many random things, including wombats and cubits. Don't help them keep up the bad habits! 

Also, there is one main rule here: the only stupid question is one that's been asked before. So use the search tool.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth! We're kinda crazy bunch, but there is a great sense of community on this board, and everyone is welcome to contribute. We have everyone on here from highschool students to lifelong professionals. Ask and you shall recieve, often within the hour! Also, let the search tool become your friend, it's likely we have discussed your questions in the past.

BTW, ignore the questions that will surely come.


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

Metric or Imperial
Pirates or Ninja's
120v or 240v


any others i have left...oh yes

Wombat Stew or Pasta?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 29, 2007)

Hughesie, you forgot cubits! Believe in a viable 3rd party!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Erin. 

Allow me to be the first to introduce you to Cubits as the modern alternative measurement system. Let's face it the imperial system is based on the measurement of a long dead king's foot. The metric system... to many different units and who wants to count to 10 over and over. In both systems you are forced to lug around some sort of measurement tool. Well Cubits are the answer. First of all it's a system that comes straight from God and was proven on the Ark, so you know it's got to be good. Secondly, look at your forearm... you'll never again have to say, "Where's my measuring tape?" It's right there... tip of the elbow to the tip of the middle finger. 1 cubit. So easy and so simple. 

_I'll have my wombat fried with coleslaw, mashed potatoes, buttermilk biscuits and lots of sausage gravy. _


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry, forgot cubits i knew i had forgotten something....


----------



## Van (Nov 29, 2007)

These guys are Nuts, I'm getting outta here! C'mon hop on my Unicorn we'll fly to Narnia. 


Welcome Aboard Erin! I'm going to amend Soundlights statement that the only stupid question is the one that's already been asked and say, the only stupid question is the one _*not*_ asked There are plenty of folks here who''l be glad to remind you if you ask a question that has already been covered somewhere. 

Anyway, Have fun, ask lots of questions answer what you can.


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 29, 2007)

I am just going to say welcome. Then continue with a sane questioning, what kinds of work do you do? Do you have any specialities?


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 3, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Fellas... don't scare the new girl away...
> Welcome. I usually don't welcome people on introduction threads... so feel special or something.
> ~Charlie



You know why he doesn't usually great people? It's because they usually aren't female.


----------



## avkid (Dec 3, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> You know why he doesn't usually great people? It's because they usually aren't female.


Muhaha...


----------



## PadawanGeek (Dec 3, 2007)

Yo wasup!?! Welcome to the booth.  Don't mind the wako people , tehy're just... wako


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 5, 2007)

come on, we don't bite, 

well i don't


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> come on, we don't bite,
> well i don't


I did once, but my sister deserved it.(she bit first)


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 5, 2007)

avkid said:


> I did once, but my sister deserved it.(she bit first)



At last AVKid's dark side comes out!


----------



## avkid (Dec 5, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> At last AVKid's dark side comes out!


Where is this dark side, I can't see it?


----------

